# Diablo 3 Livestream



## elios288 (14. April 2012)

Wir machen ein lange Diablo 3 Beta Livestream Abend 

Also Leute guckt zu ^-^ 

http://www.own3d.tv/live/76146/Worldends_Stream


----------

